# The Witcher: Neuer Trailer zu Staffel 2 macht Lust auf mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Witcher: Neuer Trailer zu Staffel 2 macht Lust auf mehr* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Neuer Trailer zu Staffel 2 macht Lust auf mehr*


----------

